# Peptidesuk



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

After a lot of hesitation I decided to try out peptidesuk. Bought 10mg ghrp 2, 5 mg ipamorelin and 10mg mod grf.

I have to say I'm pretty impressed, was very sceptical about buying from there due to the low price but the products are pretty decent, one week in and I'm getting good sleeps at night from ipamorelin and noticing tingling and carpet tunnel like feeling on my hands as well as energy boost.

Gonna try out UK-peptides and pure peptidesuk next to see how they compare after I run out of this batch


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I've tried both peptideUK and purepeptides and tbh no difference from either noticed in terms of quality, although not used peptides in a while now.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Yep, they are my go-to peptide source, do what they say on the tin IME


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

hmmmmm i could bang in 5 vials of imap and get no fkn hand tingling, only tingling i get is in my asshole like ive just been fkd!


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

AngryBuddha said:


> hmmmmm i could bang in 5 vials of imap and get no fkn hand tingling, only tingling i get is in my asshole like ive just been fkd!


 Haha what do you use then?

I didn't notice the hand tingling until like 4 or 5 days in


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Been on imap and mod grf for months, noticed no sleep improvement, skin, noticed fk all, load of shite if you ask me


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I used ghrp2 and mod grf from uk peptides and thought they were really good. I used them when dieting.


----------



## cblack (Mar 19, 2016)

Heard the same from a lot of people round my way. All seem to praise peptidesuk. Im thinking about getting one of their combos, haven't been on peps in a while now.

Probs gunna go for http://www.peptidesuk.com/Combo-Packages/GHRP-2-Mod-GRF-10mg

Might get some TB500 as well while I am at it as well.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

AngryBuddha said:


> Been on imap and mod grf for months, noticed no sleep improvement, skin, noticed fk all, load of shite if you ask me


 I meant what source do you use?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

cblack said:


> Heard the same from a lot of people round my way. All seem to praise peptidesuk. Im thinking about getting one of their combos, haven't been on peps in a while now.
> 
> Probs gunna go for http://www.peptidesuk.com/Combo-Packages/GHRP-2-Mod-GRF-10mg
> 
> Might get some TB500 as well while I am at it as well.


 I was on the same boat as you I wasn't sure if I wanted to buy from them but now I'm glad I did. I will try out the other sources though just out of curiosity.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I ordered Mt2 from peptidesuk, and got delivery to China no problems, good communication and prompt so recommend them.

Others took cash and cut all communication, never send the delivery f#cks!


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

JohhnyC said:


> I ordered Mt2 from peptidesuk, and got delivery to China no problems, good communication and prompt so recommend them.
> 
> Others took cash and cut all communication, never send the delivery f#cks!


 You're in China and you're buying peptides from UK? Surely there must be some pretty decent Chinese sources around?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

kadafee said:


> You're in China and you're buying peptides from UK? Surely there must be some pretty decent Chinese sources around?


 Sure if you know where to look, and in reality everything is hard here, no such thing as bank transfer, paypal etc. Any expats are fat weird redfaced slobs looking for 20yo asian girls, gym is the last thing on their mind

most gear is in raw from and doggy as f#ck. Also AAS dealers are not known for their command of English.

As for MT2, actually today I found a lad that can get it for me, £7 a vial, but same issue they want payment by their facilities similar to Google wallet or Paypal which I am not set up for.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

AngryBuddha said:


> Been on imap and mod grf for months, noticed no sleep improvement, skin, noticed fk all, load of shite if you ask me


 Have you tried toms out?


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

kadafee said:


> After a lot of hesitation I decided to try out peptidesuk. Bought 10mg ghrp 2, 5 mg ipamorelin and 10mg mod grf.
> 
> I have to say I'm pretty impressed, was very sceptical about buying from there due to the low price but the products are pretty decent, one week in and I'm getting good sleeps at night from ipamorelin and noticing tingling and carpet tunnel like feeling on my hands as well as energy boost.
> 
> Gonna try out UK-peptides and pure peptidesuk next to see how they compare after I run out of this batch


 i always use uk-peps.. never had any problems next day every time and had a chat with one of their guys at powerbody got a nice discount vouch i can't see there being any massive differences from reputable sources as i can't see peptideuk / drs / ukpep wanting to buy low quality Peptides and get negative feedback.

i think people just stick to places they can trust, each to their own


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ivan85 said:


> i always use uk-peps.. never had any problems next day every time and had a chat with one of their guys at powerbody got a nice discount vouch i can't see there being any massive differences from reputable sources as i can't see peptideuk / drs / ukpep wanting to buy low quality Peptides and get negative feedback.
> 
> i think people just stick to places they can trust, each to their own


 can you recommend their MT2 still?

how much did you use in general to achieve a good tan? 20mg?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Ivan85 said:


> i always use uk-peps.. never had any problems next day every time and had a chat with one of their guys at powerbody got a nice discount vouch i can't see there being any massive differences from reputable sources as i can't see peptideuk / drs / ukpep wanting to buy low quality Peptides and get negative feedback.
> 
> i think people just stick to places they can trust, each to their own


 What's the general consensus on UK-peptides? Reading pscarbs thread pure peptides are the best available in UK and peptidesuk are average. I didn't see anything on UK-peptides


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

Better not order UK-peptides IGF-LR3, lol. That stuff right there doesn't contain anything at all. And how do I know that? Got it tested by customs lab.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Iso_niz said:


> Better not order UK-peptides IGF-LR3, lol. That stuff right there doesn't contain anything at all. And how do I know that? Got it tested by customs lab.


 Wow thank you for that I was literally gonna order a batch.

Did you try get anything else tested?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Just ordered a months supply of ghrp2/mod grf from purepeptidesuk's USA range. Hope it's good


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Iso_niz said:


> Better not order UK-peptides IGF-LR3, lol. That stuff right there doesn't contain anything at all. And how do I know that? Got it tested by customs lab.


 any proof of this??


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

Mergal said:


> any proof of this??


 Yep, as soon as I get the documents back to me I'll upload it. It's in Finnish though.


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

kadafee said:


> Wow thank you for that I was literally gonna order a batch.
> 
> Did you try get anything else tested?


 Yes, Ipam and Mod Grf 129 were spot on.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Iso_niz said:


> Yes, Ipam and Mod Grf 129 were spot on.


 Ahh so they're g2g?

What do. You think of them? Can you compare with any of the other UK suppliers?


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

Ipam and Mod Grf are good to go. I'd say these products are on a average level. Nothing special, nothing bad. Do what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Iso_niz said:


> Better not order UK-peptides IGF-LR3, lol. That stuff right there doesn't contain anything at all. And how do I know that? Got it tested by customs lab.


 That is ridiculous guys im using this right now from this source! and the pumps im getting after training are ridicules i was recommended this off a guy named hugo harris who competes and he rates this stuff too

i can't stand people who try and give a good source a bad name please provided us with proof and test a test facility in the UK ? because their is none not even the police can test Peptides you can take a peptide and then test yourself for increase in HG increases.. What actually did you test on IGF lr3 ?

im looking forward to seeing this "CUSTOM LABS" report was this done in your bedroom mate lolllll

check their facey page and ask them direct and look what other customers are posting. before and after photos of people buzzing with their gains. peptides are not a quick fix you need to be eating correctly and training properly

like ive seen many times each of us have their own preferred supplier with it being pepsuk, ukpeps, drlabs, ect i dont see the need to make lies to give them bad reputation.



kadafee said:


> Wow thank you for that I was literally gonna order a batch.
> 
> Did you try get anything else tested?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ivan85 said:


> That is ridiculous guys im using this right now from this source! and the pumps im getting after training are ridicules i was recommended this off a guy named hugo harris who competes and he rates this stuff too
> 
> i can't stand people who try and give a good source a bad name please provided us with proof and test a test facility in the UK ? because their is none not even the police can test Peptides you can take a peptide and then test yourself for increase in HG increases.. What actually did you test on IGF lr3 ?
> 
> ...


 IGF-1LR3 does nothing but give a pump it creates no new muscle cells the pathway it takes from an external source is nothing like that when you release IGF-1.....so apart from an expensive pump product and a decent injury recovery product it is useless as a peptide for cell proliferation.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> IGF-1LR3 does nothing but give a pump it creates no new muscle cells the pathway it takes from an external source is nothing like that when you release IGF-1.....so apart from an expensive pump product and a decent injury recovery product it is useless as a peptide for cell proliferation.


 basically i was saying im using IGF1 LR3 from that source and im getting the effect i bought it for. This guy's sent it to a lab for testing which i find hard to believe without being backed up

i understand that it isn't creating new muscle and appreciate the info

my understanding was
IGF-1 LR3 Boosts the ability to cause hyperplasia in muscle cells resulting in fuller muscle tissue & it's not very good at site specific growth.

Would you say DES would be a better option for growth ? or stay away from these ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ivan85 said:


> basically i was saying im using IGF1 LR3 from that source and im getting the effect i bought it for. This guy's sent it to a lab for testing which i find hard to believe without being backed up
> 
> i understand that it isn't creating new muscle and appreciate the info
> 
> ...


 yea i understand the challenge about the tests i certainly would like to see those as well, IGF-1LR3 does not cause Hyperplasia which is the creation of new muscle cells, the patch way needed to achieve this is very different when you inject a synthetic version.......This is not different when you use IGF-1Des i am afraid both have no value whats ever in Hyperplasia


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> yea i understand the challenge about the tests i certainly would like to see those as well, IGF-1LR3 does not cause Hyperplasia which is the creation of new muscle cells, the patch way needed to achieve this is very different when you inject a synthetic version.......This is not different when you use IGF-1Des i am afraid both have no value whats ever in Hyperplasia


 Thanks for the info, very hard to understand all the different information given on peptides as their are so many variations i do try and read the science behind them but to be honest most of this goes over my head. ive had some good results with GHRP & CJC-1295 with fat loss, im going to try some aicar at small dosages to see if i get any more energy results from this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

peptides such as the GHRP/GHRH ones are very effective unfortunately IGF-1LR3 is not an effective peptide....

i have some Aicar gonna use it in the coming months


----------

